# 'Happy Days' dad Tom Bosley dies at 83



## Hawke (Oct 20, 2010)

Source:
http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/39743395/ns/today-entertainment/



> Tom Bosley, whose long acting career was highlighted by his hugely  popular role as the understanding father on television's nostalgic,  top-rated 1970s comedy series "Happy Days," died Tuesday. He was 83.





> "My last conversations with Tom reflected the love of life and peace of  mind that he always maintained throughout his full and rewarding life. I  miss him already," Howard said.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 20, 2010)

.


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 20, 2010)

RIP to the all american TV dad


----------



## MJS (Oct 20, 2010)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 20, 2010)

I enjoyed his body of work over the years... not just Happy Days but his other television work as well. He'll be missed.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 20, 2010)

.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 20, 2010)

.


----------

